# Tricks to managing rangefinder without a pouch



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

Put it in your pocket.


----------



## Micktaco (May 25, 2012)

c_m_shooter said:


> Put it in your pocket.


Mind blown...Need to break out the cargo pants/shorts the wife has bared me from wearing in public with her lol.


----------



## kiyone19 (10 mo ago)

I made a para cord lanyard for mine.


----------



## Easttxbowman (Oct 23, 2015)

I ran a single strand of Paracord loop through mine before I had a harness. Just put it over my head and one shouilder and it sat really snug under my right arm pit with just enough slack to lift it and it reach my eye.


----------



## Skyydyyver (Apr 5, 2021)

Mine came with a belt pouch. 
That's all I use, I don't like chest harnesses.
I also use a back quiver on which I riveted a boot lace hook near the back of my neck that I hook my bino's on so it doesn't rub on my neck.


----------



## Suncrest08 (Dec 10, 2015)

Lanyard and I wear a shirt with front pocket. I tuck that lil guy in there. Chicks dig it


----------



## 910199 (Feb 27, 2019)

Adjustable accessory cord lanyard and stuff it in a front pocket or down my jacket.


----------



## colegrp (Feb 26, 2015)

c_m_shooter said:


> Put it in your pocket.


This is what I do. Works fine for me.


----------



## Micktaco (May 25, 2012)

Trying out the paracord lanyard idea. Made one I could adjust the length of based on what I’m wearing and can sling it like a rifle, seems to work well in the backyard range so far.


----------



## Konasteve (Nov 12, 2019)

I hate having something slung across my back. Every time I go to pull arrows ( especially in new targets) they always slide around and get in the way . After a lot of debating I broke down and purchased a chest rig. Everything is right there in a nice tight work space. So far I’m loving the purchase. Already pulled my release pouch off my belt.


----------



## tmyers300 (Dec 1, 2015)

If you use a release pouch, Elevation makes one called the Rectrix that has a spot for your rangefinder in the front.


----------



## thefirstndsecon (Sep 1, 2017)

I like Waddell's solution - para cord around shoulder and neck so it slides


----------



## Sudduth49 (Jul 30, 2020)

I wear overalls…gives me a good chest pocket for it.


----------



## Micktaco (May 25, 2012)

thefirstndsecon said:


> I like Waddell's solution - para cord around shoulder and neck so it slides


Thanks, that is basically what I'm trying out now after reading some. At least until I get a more solid bino harness setup.


----------



## Bowhuntr09 (Dec 3, 2003)

I combined mine with my sight.,,,,Garmin A1i 🤪


----------



## thefirstndsecon (Sep 1, 2017)

Bowhuntr09 said:


> I combined mine with my sight.,,,,Garmin A1i 🤪


That sight might also work with the Garmin Instinct watch. Check for videos and the pin pointing of the sight combined with the bread crumbs or tracking on the watch.


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

Besides some of the ways already mentioned……the carrying case my Leupold comes in with a belt loop, and in the cargo pocket on my pants, I also use the pocket with the Velcro flap that comes on my side quiver.


----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

Kifaru quiver. Range finder pouch in the quiver. Retractable Kuiu Range finder cord. Done.


----------



## xringhunter70 (11 mo ago)

Mine fits in my release pouch.


----------



## xmanjeff (Jan 28, 2003)

some idea that i have seen , using one of the many aftermarket release pouches , rangfinder pouch on your belt is what i use , i have also seen , for people that use binocs with a strap over therer neck and shoulder , the rangefinder was tethered to the binoc strap , it looked like a slick setup ,it would just dangle off the strap


----------



## ruffjason (May 20, 2018)

Mine has a clip. I clip it to the side of my bino harness. Works great. I also have an accordion lanyard attached so i can just drop it if i need to. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## csteinberg (Oct 18, 2005)

Aae mag clip. Put on belt, quiver, belt loop
Thank me later. 

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

FANNY PACK BABY


----------



## WVbowProud (Dec 5, 2020)

They are so in right now. No big deal but I got one in camo and one in black that way for treestand or blind hunting I still coordinate. That's how you kill big bucks.


----------



## Skyydyyver (Apr 5, 2021)

I am thinking of trying these clips on my belt or quiver.


----------



## Micktaco (May 25, 2012)

Went with a home made lanyard for now. But still am looking into a way to get it closer to my front without a pouch.


----------



## DocYukon (9 mo ago)

I use a similar setup as the one above. Have it on a lanyard that i loop around a section of my bio harness in case it drops. Use the clip on the side to hook onto one of my bins harness straps when walking.


----------



## NockTuner77 (Feb 7, 2021)

My Vortex has a clip on it that slides nicely onto a belt


----------



## mod-it (Apr 19, 2016)

Such an obvious answer. Just shoot unknown. 
My rangefinder came with a case that has a loop. My bino chest case has a loop on the right side of it too, so I attach the rangefinder case to the bino case with a carabiner.


----------



## Micktaco (May 25, 2012)

mod-it said:


> Such an obvious answer. Just shoot unknown.
> My rangefinder came with a case that has a loop. My bino chest case has a loop on the right side of it too, so I attach the rangefinder case to the bino case with a carabiner.


I tried just that when I got it, hated the case it came in, is good to keep it safe/secure, but the rangefinder won’t slide in/out easy enough one handed.


----------



## mod-it (Apr 19, 2016)

Micktaco said:


> I tried just that when I got it, hated the case it came in, is good to keep it safe/secure, but the rangefinder won’t slide in/out easy enough one handed.


Mine isn't real great one handed either. I have a bow sling that I use too, the kind with loops that slip over the cams to hold it. Free's up both hands for pulling arrows, writing scores, and removing the stupid rangefinder from its case.


----------



## murrayjestin7 (11 mo ago)

Micktaco said:


> Anyone have any good tips for managing your range finder when shooting 3D without having a pouch attached to a bino hardness?


Just put it over my head and one shouilder and it sat really snug under my right arm pit with just enough slack to lift it and it reach my eye.






Showbox jiofi.local.html tplinklogin


----------



## pliberty (Dec 27, 2010)

Just bought a bino harnesss which has a pocket for the RF. Attach the RF lanyard to the bino strap in case I drop it. Can also use the top of the bino pack to rest or adjust grip on RF. Release goes in the cargo pants pocket. Everyone knows that, right?


----------

